# Orient Line "Commercial"



## Duncan112

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=78596

Absolutely fascinating


----------



## Oz.

Thanks Duncan, some great stuff, fascinating!


----------



## notnila

I wasn,t on that voyage,but I did sail in the "Orcades"around that time.Recognised a couple of faces.Thanks for the link.


----------



## John Callon

Just watched the video, fantastic. Sailed with P & O when the companies were amalgamated but nothing had really changed. Also reminded me of Bibbys First Class passenger service to Colombo and Rangoon, which was of the highest order. It makes one feel priveledged to be part of the Merchant Navy as it was then. Or more to the point makes you realise even more that you were part of of the MN when it was at its peak.
Regards,
John C.


----------



## Eddie Wallace

What a bunch of posers ,never saw anything like that during my seven trips on Orcades


----------



## sparkie2182

Amazed at the "paddle" morse key...............


----------



## R396040

Very interesting viewing brought back memories. I sailed on Orcades mid fifties as waiter on a Meddie cruise. As was my want at that time only one trip per ship,still had plenty of other places to see.
Stuart H


----------



## trotterdotpom

sparkie2182 said:


> Amazed at the "paddle" morse key...............


Probably he got it for Christmas. It would have been handy to throw at that tw*t who comes in and alters the transmitter controls!

I'd forgotten how sexy those swimsuits with a little skirt and some gusset showing were - think I'll watch it again!

John T.


----------



## dundalkie

Anybody know the name of the Quartermaster? i think he was called Joe. I think I shared a cabin with him for a couple of trips.


----------



## EdwardT

Getting back to the Orient Line, my favourite, Orsova
http://www.britishpathe.com/video/across-the-pacific-reel-1/query/wildcard

enjoy


----------



## john lintern

Worked by on the Orion March 64 sailed on or soba on my birthday31 March world cruise I think,also sailed on orcades that year £10poms trip picked up goatees crew in Colombo,one of my fellow shipmates euan heng is now living in oz a professor at an oz uni he was a catering boy like myself,happy ships but no longer afloat


----------



## narra

Lot of memory's thanks 2 trips ORCADES / 5 ORONSAY /8 on ORION all in the 50s. can but dream if only!!!!!


----------

